# Help starting an army



## Freakytah (Nov 20, 2009)

I've been reading 40k novels for a few years now, and absolutely love the Universe. I've always been interested in trying out the actual tabletop game, except no one I know even knows what 40k is. My main concern is cost, I don't want to fork out hundreds of dollars only to end up playing 3 times at the one store in my city. I'm just wondering if anyone has any advice on what a decent beginners army would look consist of, either Space Marines or Guard, and maybe what it commonly costs for paints to get em painted. I wouldn't want to only go half way, if I'm gonna do it, my army is going to be parade ground ready! One guy I spoke with and played just a small squad v squad battle with said guard would be very expensive but I wasn't really sure why. Thanks for any advice! And sorry if this is in the wrong section...


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I don't know if anyone ever responded to you elsewhere if you posted elsewhere. But Imperial Guard will prove to be expensive for the sheer number of infantry they can throw out there. It wasn't so bad when the boxes sold had twice as many in them as they do now for the same price. Another major issue is that IG has so many tanks, and tanks cost more than anything.

Space Marines are a cheaper alternative as you will require fewer models to purchase, they are more flexible in the field, and they are much easier to paint than Imperial Guard. Now, that is not to say that they are better necessarily, just that they are a little more forgiving for a beginning player.

I started with Eldar and never really wanted to change really. But early on, there were several moments when I just had to stop and wish that I had the higher toughness and standard 3+ save.


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

One of the nice things about space marines is their power to draw the imagination of people unfamiliar with the game. Just a look at some of the figures space marines have will turn a head or two, possibly getting one of your friends into the game.

For starters I would suggest the assault on black reach box. Paint both the marines and orks so you could run a demo game or two. Increase your space marines after playing a few games by adding another tactical squad and maybe a tank. You will find that it takes a vast amount of time to get an army painted up, so go slowly while searching for opponents.

The last time I was in MN I found a small gamestore out of a white dwarf magazine store finder that was really alive with 40k. I suggest finding a store and join their group.

For paints and stuff you should decide what colors you are intending on painting your forces...


----------

